# DIY "Casper" Blind Videos



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

Once again, GREAT job IceMan. I'll be starting on mine this weekend.


----------



## vygr55 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome Dude, Awesome!


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

great vids


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you ICEMANN!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome man


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh and I guess you didn't want anyone to actually watch that video with that calendar in the background!:tongue:


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Great job!!! Next question.....how are you gonna top this one?


----------



## MnHunter82 (Dec 4, 2009)

*nice*

ive been eyeballing one these "casper blinds" since they came out but i cant justify the price. I will begin making one in a week or so. You should make a "hot body suit" next.


----------



## GKC (Jul 28, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

That was :thumb: Great job.


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

Amazing job..


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

ICEMANN!!!... You are the MAN!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks IceMan!! great job again!


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

how much did you pay for plexi? a .125" sheet is about $100 and a .250" sheet is about $200
Nice job too!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I like your calendar! Where did you get it?


----------



## Vettetrix04 (Sep 10, 2007)

You had me cracking up watching your vids! Nice job and thanks for taking the time to share your findings with the rest of us. Most often people don’t appreciate the amount of time that goes into projects like this.

What was your total cost?


----------



## seionage (Sep 3, 2008)

Vettetrix04 said:


> You had me cracking up watching your vids!
> What was your total cost?


"8 inches long *mumbles* that's what she said *mumbles*...."


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

lol you crack me up ..... man you are what alot of people call someone's worst nightmare great work


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice videos iceman.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Iceman, can you post pics?
I can't open any kind of video player in this work computer..
thank you sir!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Iceman...
What was your total investment in the blind? this is a very attractive alternative to the "Casper"!!!


----------



## pacis custodis (Sep 27, 2010)

Might have found my spring project! Keep up the DIY


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Huaco said:


> Iceman...
> What was your total investment in the blind? this is a very attractive alternative to the "Casper"!!!


Iceman... you there???


----------



## tothemaxxis31 (May 27, 2010)

My total price was around $170, like he said the most expensive part is the plexi glass. I saw an older thread where they used corrugated plastic instead of the plexi glass.


----------



## b.t.guardian07 (Aug 16, 2010)

how much was your plexiglass, and what size did you use?


tothemaxxis31 said:


> My total price was around $170, like he said the most expensive part is the plexi glass. I saw an older thread where they used corrugated plastic instead of the plexi glass.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Job!! I will be doing this real soon!!


----------

